# زبان های اسکریپتی > Python >  تابع و اسکریپت در پایتون

## PERSIAN_HER0

با سلام و خسته نباشید به اساتید سایت برنامه نویس

من دو هفته ای هست که برنامه نویسی رو با زبان پایتون شروع کردم

از اموزش های ویدیوی و کتاب مطالب رو یاد میگیرم

یک سری سوال برام پیش اومده:

1-چرا باید اول اسکرییت ها *#!/usr/bin/python3 قرار بدم؟ چه فایده ای داره؟*

---
2-توی گوگل زیاد جستجو کردم ولی هیچ تعریف کاملی برای اسکریپت و تابع پیدا نکردم!
---
3-پلاگین در زبان های برنامه نویسی 
---
4- مقدار boolean چیست و چه کاربردی داره؟

----------


## plague

1 - برای سیستم عامل هستش که بدونه این کد رو با چه زبانی باید اجرا کنه و اجرا کنندش در چه آدرسی وجود داره usr/bin/python3  آدرس اجرا کننده کد های پایتون روی سیستم شما هستش
2 - اسکریپت یه تیکه کد هستش که شما تو یه فایل مینویسی !  کار تابع اینه که میاد چند خط کد رو گروه بندی میکنه و بهشون یه نام میده ... دیگه هروقت به اون چند خط نیاز بود دیگه فقط اون نام رو ذکر کنی همه اون خط ها اجرا میشن  کاربرد های زیادی داره مثلا وقتی چند خط کد چندین جای برنامه نیاز هستن بجای اینکه هر بار بیای همه خط ها رو بنویسی میریزیشون توی یه تابع و هرجانیاز بود نام تابع رو ذکر کنی 

3- الان سوالت چیه ؟ به طور ساده پلاگین یه تکه کد هستش که شما میتونی اضافه کنی به کدبیست (فریم ورک - cms  و .... ) و یه سری امکانات رو به سیستم شما اضافه میکنه  مثل dlc تو بازی های کامپیوتری !

4 - برای جاهایی که میخای داده ای رو ذخیره کنی که نشون میده یه عبارت درست یا غلطه (true/false)  مثلا داری یه کد مینویسی که با کارمندای شرکت کار میکنه میخای ببینی کدوما حقوق گرفتن و کدوم نگرفتن میتونی یه متغیر بولین تعریف کنی و برای اونایی که حقوق نگرفتن مقدارش رو false و برای اونایی که گرفتن true بزاری

----------

